# Upgrade Gen1 Steering Wheel to Bluetooth controls



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I could be mistaken, but you only need to swap out the audio control module itself, not the entire steering wheel. But that depends on if the wiring is universal for the audio controls. I'd recommend buying the module through a salvage yard rather than brand new for testing purposes.

The work is easy.

1) disconnect battery
2) remove airbag (There are 2 spring clips on the back of the steering wheel that are released using a small screwdriver or even small but long nails)
3) remove the screws holding down the original audio module. Might have to **gently** remove the steering wheel trim also.
4) replace audio module with new one.

5) reverse steps to reassemble

Keep in mind that if you switch to an aftermarket headunit, you will need to purchase adapter modules for Onstar, chime alerts, steering wheel controls, possibly even usb and satellite radio (if at some future point you decide you want those)... otherwise your new "smart" headunit will not be much better than a basic "dumb" unit from the 80s/90s. (The extra cost of all the modules needed was the biggest incentive for both the MyLink Upgrade and the Bluetooth Module swap projects.)


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks @StLouisCPhT for the response. Yeah I was thinking of hitting salvage yards for the part as getting new parts for the 'Holden' Cruze isn't as easy as for the Chevy Cruze in the US. Will try it this weekend to see what happens.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Take into account that my experience with disassembling the steering wheel parts is on a US model. In theory it should be the same on a Holden, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Take into account that my experience with disassembling the steering wheel parts is on a US model. In theory it should be the same on a Holden, but I don't know for sure.


I have seen the videos online as well. I will test it out first at the salvage yard on one of the wrecks to see what happens. :wink:


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Take into account that my experience with disassembling the steering wheel parts is on a US model. In theory it should be the same on a Holden, but I don't know for sure.


Just as an update to this thread, I tried this over the weekend but it didn't give me the extra functionality I was hoping for. All the old buttons still work correctly as before but I am still answering the calls for Bluetooth from the module that was installed by Holden originally.

I did follow your instructions @StLousiCPht and everything went as planned with no hiccups along the way, It's just that the Bluetooth doesn't answer the call from the steering wheel control but still uses the same module as before. I am guessing now this probably has to be disconnected from the head unit (where I am guessing its connected) or perhaps I need an updated head unit as well. I have confirmed the PDIM I have installed in my car (2010) is the same as the following year's model that I pulled the module from at the wreckers. I have included some photos here as an FYI for any others that are interested.

Steering wheel at 180 degrees accessing the rear holes with an Allen Key. The Air Bag should pop off with a slight pull after unclicking both of these.








Airbag off, I didn't bother disconnecting it in this case.








Original harness connected and the spare I pulled from the wreck. Same pins for both so didn't bother changing these.








The box underneath the manual transmission where the PDIM hides. Push down on the two tabs and pull it forward, to release it.








My PDIM








My existing Bluetooth answering button up near the A pillar


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry for the seriously late reply @Scotch&Dry. The PDIM is not the part that handles bluetooth calls. Here in the US, that would either be the Onstar Module or the MyLink radio (2013-up). To be honest. that looks more like an aftermarket bluetooth calling setup than a factory one.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah, he had his head up his dash for so long, he forgot what he was doing!:th_SmlyROFL:


[h=1]How to remove and replace your steering wheel[/h]


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Ha
ha
ha


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Sorry for the seriously late reply @*Scotch&Dry*. The PDIM is not the part that handles bluetooth calls. Here in the US, that would either be the Onstar Module or the MyLink radio (2013-up). To be honest. that looks more like an aftermarket bluetooth calling setup than a factory one.


No worries at all about the late reply @StLouisCPhT. I am still working on this slowly (well trying to anyway). So today I decided to take out the head unit for a closer look. While removing the connector at the back of the stereo, I noticed something attached to it. Is this normal?









It did have some sticky insulation over the top of it. Some of it has fallen off, disintegrated over time I guess with heat/cold, etc..

I then pulled the headunit apart as well in case this shows anything you can see straight away.

























In regards to the existing BT unit being aftermarket, it came with the car when I purchased it second hand and it does show as an Appendix in my Cruze Owner's Manual. When I connect to it, the device is called 'GM BT V08' and does seem to be part of the stereo, as music cuts off when the phone rings and I can hear them over my stereo speakers. I just can't seem to find where the BT unit actually is..


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh... That thing.

The GM BT V08 is the GM aftermarket bluetooth kit. As I recall it was basically a rebadged version of a unit made by Parrot. I don't think it'll ever be able to be controlled using the steering wheel.

As much as you'll probably hate this answer, your best bet might be to trace the wiring for module from both the radio end and the answering button until you find the control module. Then take it all out and either go true aftermarket, or follow the steps in the following thread to upgrade to a 2013+ Cruze stereo unit with built in bluetooth control.

Updated quick and dirty Mylink upgrade DIY

How I did the Mylink wire harness


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

StLouisCPhT said:


> As much as you'll probably hate this answer, your best bet might be to trace the wiring for module from both the radio end and the answering button until you find the control module. Then take it all out and either go true aftermarket, or follow the steps in the following thread to upgrade to a 2013+ Cruze stereo unit with built in bluetooth control.


Thanks for the response @StLouisCPhT. Any ideas which colour wires is for the Bluetooth going into the back connector?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Not a clue. I don't even know what the actual Parrot model was used.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Not a clue. I don't even know what the actual Parrot model was used.


Ok thanks mate.

I was just wondering with the next year's model Cruze that had factory bluetooth but still with the same monochrome screen, do you know where the Bluetooth module is? I was thinking of trying to go to a local car wreckers and maybe trying an install of the next year's stereo to see if that would work?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

The problem is that (in the US anyways) the 2011 & 2012 Cruzes used the onstar module for hands free calling not the radio. I know that (again in the US) you could also add bluetooth music streaming with an KTB PDIM multimedia module under the center console, but it's been so long since I had that installed that I honestly can't remember if it could also handle hands free calling.

In 2013, the Cruze radio finally gained built-in bluetooth support with the introduction of MyLink.

However, because you have a GM "aftermarket" Bluetooth Hand-free calling system installed, that suggests to me that your car either doesn't use Onstar, or BT is not enabled on the module. So you would either have to upgrade your PDIM (which again I can't remember if that can handle hands-free calling) or upgrade your radio to a 2014+ MyLink unit using the links I provided in post #11. Just a heads up, 2013 is seriously bug ridden and feature lacking, so avoid radios pulled from that model year. @wrx5 would probably be a good person to help you as they also have a Holden Cruze.


----------

